# Best Place In Cardiff Centre For Breakfast?



## FaradayCaged (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anyone recoomend anywhere? Any good cafe's etc?

ta


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 2, 2012)

Garlands is good. Duke Street Arcade, oppostie the corner of the Castle, I'm a meat eater, but their veggie breakfast is nice too (with Glamorgan sausage and laverbread pancake)


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2012)

I always used to like Henry's. Is that even still there?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

Depends on what you like, the Cardiff Indoor Market has some good cheap places, or theres the Hays Cafe.

failing that, theres Pillars ( still open? ) on queen street or any of the 100's chain pubs.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2012)

servinis  (if it's open early )

edit: open from 8 

http://www.servinis-snackbar.co.uk/2.html

(beef&mushroom baguette with horseradish ftw)


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> servinis  (if it's open early )
> 
> edit: open from 8
> 
> http://www.servinis-snackbar.co.uk/2.html



Only about £8 in there an all.... 

that place is mega bucks, i stopped going.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

Jacobs market is great if you like mouldy bread


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Only about £8 in there an all....



 menu says £3.60. maybe they didn't like your face


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> menu says £3.60. maybe they didn't like your face



nobody likes my face 

it is mega spensive in there for lunch tho


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

oh oh oh oh!! i forgot !!!

http://www.citikey.co.uk/display/baguette-me-not-17PH3

this place does Awesome breakfast...


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2012)

i haven't been in a while but a baguette is way too much for me even for lunch and it definitely never costs £8 

seriously, servinis is one of those really good independent caffs that has loads of loyal regulars


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 2, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> oh oh oh oh!! i forgot !!!
> 
> http://www.citikey.co.uk/display/baguette-me-not-17PH3
> 
> this place does Awesome breakfast...



Shut down, before i got a chance to try "Cardiff's only 20 pieice breakfast"


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

Ben Bore said:


> Shut down, before i got a chance to try "Cardiff's only 20 pieice breakfast"



no way? been working other side of Cardiff last 6 months but used to get food there all the time


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i haven't been in a while but a baguette is *way too much for me even for lunch* and it definitely never costs £8
> 
> seriously, servinis is one of those really good independent caffs that has loads of loyal regulars



You must be cheap to take out.lol


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 2, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Jacobs market is great if you like mouldy bread


Well, it _is_ an antiques market.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> You must be cheap to take out.lol



stop dissing servinis ffs they never cost £8 for lunch


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

chicken curry and chips and a can of pop and i bet you dont come back with much change from a £8 note


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2012)

it was _you_ dissing servinis and you never mentioned the pop


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> it was _you_ dissing servinis and you never mentioned the pop



for me it all went up in price when they built St Davids 2, so many builders etc...as did many places in that area.

im other side of town now so dont eat that side since last summer.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> stop dissing servinis ffs they never cost £8 for lunch



I wasnt dissing servinis, i was passing comment on your appetite!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 2, 2012)

The Bistro One Cafe on Quay St ain't too bad for breakie.


----------

